# Restoring a 1941 Colson Firestone Super Cruiser and  ladies Cruiser



## npence (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm starting to restore  a Firestone Super cruiser and need to know what parts needs to be chromed and what parts are just Zinc plated. if you have an original can you post some detail pics of the bike. and any help would be great. Thanks, Nate



[/url]


[/url]


----------

